
Don't Call It Wheat: An Environmentally Friendly Grain Takes Root - misotaur
http://www.npr.org/sections/thesalt/2017/02/08/513239465/dont-call-it-wheat-an-environmentally-friendly-grain-takes-root
======
squozzer
Quadrotriticale, maybe?
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Trouble_with_Tribbles](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Trouble_with_Tribbles)

